# 7 Months, 30 Pounds



## GLHF (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Ruby is now 7 months old. I weighed her today, and she's 30 pounds on the dot. I don't know why I'm posting this other than to say - Isn't that remarkably small? Or am I mistaken?

She's very healthy. I wouldn't even say she's skinny. I see plenty of skinnier vizslas on here. Ruby simply looks how you might imagine a 30 pound vizsla would look. I'm just surprised she's still this small at 7 months old.


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

Ginny is 9 months old and 34.9 pounds. I believe she was smaller than 30 when she was 7 months..she had a growth spurt sometime between then and now. =)


----------



## GLHF (Feb 21, 2013)

So smaller vizslas do exist. Good to know.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

As long as she is healthy and eats a good diet, I would not worry. If her parents were smaller, then she will be too. Kiya is 11 months and goes between 38 to 40. She is healthy, muscular, strong as an ox!


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

I like to call her my pocket vizsla!


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Coya is 40-43 lbs full grown. She's always been on the smaller side.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

There is a move to breed them "apartment sized".
I'm not too keen on the idea. A 30 pound full grown Vizsla would be a very large dachshund. Yikes.
Our Chloe is small at 42 pounds fully grown. Our boy Bailey is 60 pounds with maybe 3% body fat. 9 months is early but sound like you'll have a little one. Remember that Brittney Spaniels are very small and are great bird dogs. It's the size of their desire that's important. 
RBD


----------



## mrmra (Jul 18, 2013)

She's a petite. That's cute!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

We all love the pocket rockets

The Spinners ;D  LOL



Lean is mean and tight is right and fast muscle groups is what you want

All real sportsman chase fast twitch muscle groups in almost any sport 

Big Rud tad over 70 lbs all muscle Go ahead and check

He would be a Gladiator Vizsla and His Pappa a paid hunting mate 5 days a week machine Sir Boyd is about 62 lbs

Baby Willow will be closer to 49 to 50 lbs and shorter

came from Jack Daniels blood and the south west c

Your Pup looks Great

None like a slow grazer

there performance based machines with bigger hearts ;D

One a classic stand and hold pointer even on the Hinds they will lock and hold on birds 

the other gets in there low and the nasty tougher work and root it out almost cat like

This is a great combo plate

and we eat it all if its real whole foods and protein ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

These little pocket rockets are hotter than a two dollar pistol. Fast ,light on their feet, and nothing stops them in the field. Add large lung capacity and they are a pleasure to watch run. 
Lucy is built that way and can put my other two to shame.
She just turn 3, and weighs in at a whopping 42 pounds in the off season. She ranges to far for hunting in heavy cover, but big open fields she's a dream.


----------



## Baja (Feb 17, 2013)

We must have a small one too... Baja is a couple days away from being 7 months, and she's 33 lbs.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

We have a smaller girl, too. She fluctuates between 39-45 pounds depending on the scale and time of day, etc. Honestly she didn't gain much from when she was 7 months old, so I don't think you should expect your girl to get a ton bigger. 

I remember when our girl was a pup and she would run around under the dining room table, I would think to myself that eventually she wouldn't be able to fit under there. Well, she still can! She definitely didn't get as big as I expected her to.

Nothing wrong with pocket rockets. And, boy, those smaller ones can definitely be rockets!


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

I think I need to take people more seriously when they tell me it looks like Morris is going to be a big lad, at 10 weeks he was 21 lbs, can that be right??! He doesn't seem fat, a piccy of him at 10 weeks below, and one of him more recently for comparison. Interested to hear if that's normal!

Another weigh-in on Friday, I'll be fascinated to see how much he's grown...


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I ran Brits over 12 years loved all of them

then English Pointers and a few GSH 

Upland only there all hard to beat

they worked hard and close and missed few

You can not beat a quick fast moving pocket rocket ;D

who will get dirty in the Rose hips and worse

Willow is a pocket Rocket the low ball cleaner

35 yards out 30 back

and chews Sir Rudys Nuts like popcorn  ;D

My thoughts going in early

She is the One and she maybe 3/4 Nuts" ;D

My V pack I love them even more 

Ruds still early but age 3 plus

his imprints sure help the baby girl

and His heart is the War horse Ride him hard He will not quit


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

My boy Dax is full grown and 45 lbs. His parents were also small, but they were not meant to be in an apartment, they are both field trial champions. They were bred to be small and quick.

Normally I would have preferred it if Dax were larger, but since he has turned out to be a lap dog, 45 lbs. is big enough.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Add Gracie to the Pocket Rocket roster! Age 2, 41 pounds. I would not want her any other way. 8)

Looking back at her weight chart she was approx 31 pounds at 7 months. Many Vs do keep growing & filling out during their second year.

FWIW, people are often surprised that Gracie weighs "only" 40 pounds...I think because she has so much energy & speed she presents as a larger dog. No one has ever confused her with a dachshund! ;-)


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Love it

She a real pocket rocket and Dandy pants

Sweet

Love them Spinners ;D :-*


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

My Ruby has always been a little one. At 2 1/2 yrs old she is 43 lbs. This is the highest weight so far. She hovers between 39-41lbs. 

At that age, she was around that weight. Between ages 1 and 2 she filled out more. 

I love our little speedy girl. She is so fast when playing with other dogs and can turn on a dime. Also, I can even pick her up, which she loves.


----------



## SgtZuko (Oct 11, 2019)

GLHF said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Ruby is now 7 months old. I weighed her today, and she's 30 pounds on the dot. I don't know why I'm posting this other than to say - Isn't that remarkably small? Or am I mistaken?
> 
> She's very healthy. I wouldn't even say she's skinny. I see plenty of skinnier vizslas on here. Ruby simply looks how you might imagine a 30 pound vizsla would look. I'm just surprised she's still this small at 7 months old.


May I ask what breeder you got your pup from? Looking for a future companion for my current Vizsla.


----------

